# Help! I'm out of ideas...



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How much of that land do you actually own, and how much do your neighbors own?

If most of the land belongs to the neighbors and they don't want to let your farrier have the hay for free or care for the fields, there's not a whole lot any of you can do about it.

I really don't see the issue. If the neighbors don't want him cutting their portion of the fields, then he doesn't cut them. Surely there's enough acreage left to make it worthwhile for your farrier.

Oh, and ranting about how STUPID and IGNORANT your neighbors are doesn't give me any warm fuzzies about you, either.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

meredithc said:


> I don't know what to do!!!
> I live on 21 acres w/2 horses. My neighbors live on 50 acres with 2 cats...and 3 teenage boys but no large animals. They are very wealthy (and very stupid). (how does that work out, go figure???)
> <<Snip>>
> My neighbors don't get it that they aren't the only people in this world .
> ...


Your neighbors may not be the only people in the world, but they are the only people who own their 50 acres. It's their land to do with as they please. Maybe farming hay is not as beneficial to them as you think it is - especially if they have no livestock, their priorities will be different than yours and they likely have different goals for their property than you have for yours.

Maybe they see you profiting by the hay farming (you get free hay out of the deal) and they think with more than twice as much acreage as you have they should benefit more than twice as much.

Maybe the wife is dragging her feet because she feels pressure to go along with everyone else, but she really doesn't want to participate any more (given your hostility for her delaying things a couple of weeks, imagine what she would have to face if she flat out barred the farrier from her property - which she has every right to do).

I get how frustrating this is for you, and it sure would be great if they would let the farrier farm their lands - especially if that would cut down on the bugs.

Your chances of convincing them to go along with the hay farming would be better if you could kill the hostility and condescension (they may be ignorant about country living, but they are unlikely as stupid as you think they are). Maybe, hat in hand and bringing them a big plate of brownies, you could ask them to help you out, by letting the farrier do his farming. Point out the increased bugs when the work isn't done and any other benefits to you you can think of and appeal to their better natures. Of course, before you do that you'll have to believe they have better natures :wink:.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I sort of agree with AlmostThere - people are like horses, the more you push them the more they push back - by far it would be better to have them change their point of view than you trying to force them .

What you could do is arrange the farmer to cut and bale your field, and then knowing that your fields are looking at their best have a BBQ , invite all the neighbors ( especially those who agree with you ) and have them comment to each other how pleasant it is with no bugs and how good your fields look. Make sure that they understand that the party was arranged around the farmers schedule not yours as that is best for all.

If your neighbors are really that stubborn remember your Parelli training - first ask nicely ( pleasant surroundings and BBQ ), then prod a little , if nothing else works and they really are that bad - find out when they ARE having a party and make sure the farmer does his work in the middle of it - when they complain, explain to them that all they have to do is talk nicely to the farmer and try to work to his schedule then things would be best all round.


----------



## trampis (Mar 29, 2010)

I see so many 'city' people buying up land these days and they haven't a clue how to use it. It is just a novelty to them. I hate to see that happen, but thats just the way it is. I think you will just have to explain to them the reasons for why things need to be done at a certain time so they will understand while delaying this is a problem. I like the idea of taking them some brownies too :wink:


----------

